# Kicks, bites, and love<3



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thursday, April 1, 2010 Happy birthday to Sunbun! She's two, going on twenty-five. I've had her for four months, now. Time has flown like I would have never believed. Since i'm at home with nothing to do, i'll tell the story of how I came to be the lucky partner of Sunny. I bought Sunny in December, not too long after I sold my Arab mare (she wanted barrels, I wanted jumping). I decided that I wanted a youngster who I could train my way and not have to fix other's mistakes. I began to look for someone who would make a nice hunter, and that's when I ran across "Sunkist", a registered 20 month old TB filly. I bought her for the jaw-dropping price of $500. She was on clearance because of a scar on her chest. Although she was less than well behaved when she came home (almost killed my step-dad coming out of the trailer) she has since become one of the most solid-headed horses i've ever met. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Friday, April 2, 2010
I'm about to go to the barn, Sunny needs a good grooming. I'm hoping the swelling in her pastern has gone down, it's still got me a bit worried.
But, hey, what are we horse owners for?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Monday, April 5, 2010 The boyfriend and I went to the barn yesterday, and he helped me drench Sunbun's mane and tail in baby oil. XD I was determined to get her mane braided to train it to lay on one side. After she got a good grooming I saddled and bridled her and walked her around a bit. She did great, as always. The downer of the day was when I noticed that Sunny is flaring on her right fore, and the farrier isn't due for weeks. Guess I gotta make an early call.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Tuesday, April 6, 2010
I am so ready to go to the barn! 
I plan on riding Sis today, then working with Sunny on the lunge.
Maybe we'll make some progress, this lunging is taking so long. Haha.
But patience is worth gold, right? Especially with our lovely equines.
Wish me luck riding today, i'm probably gonna go bareback.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunday, April 11, 2010 I'm about to go to the barn for the morning feed, it's only Sunny and Dixie at the barn-my aunt and uncle took Lex and Sista on a trip to the mountains. It's alot easier to only have to herd 2 horses in their stalls. XP I'm probably gonna take Sunny's braids out, they've been in for a week. Haha. I'll probably try to ride Dixie since she apparently doesn't have any physical problems. I think i'll set up some low grids and work her on them. Wish me luck! :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Sunday, April 11, 2010 I'm about to go to the barn for the morning feed, it's only Sunny and Dixie at the barn-my aunt and uncle took Lex and Sista on a trip to the mountains. It's alot easier to only have to herd 2 horses in their stalls. XP I'm probably gonna take Sunny's braids out, they've been in for a week. Haha. I'll probably try to ride Dixie since she apparently doesn't have any physical problems. I think i'll set up some low grids and work her on them. Wish me luck! :]
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have send you a private messege


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Tuesday, April 20, 2010 Went to the barn today and re-did Sunny's braids! I cut her mane Sunday, and then pulled a bit. I'm gonna pull the rest of it sometime soon, once it all lays on one side. I'm gonna get it about 3-4 inches to do hunter braids. She did good when I pulled a bit close to her withers, and it was both her and my first time pulling/being pulled. So proud of my little girl. :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunday, April 25, 2010 I just got back from the barn. I rode Dixie a couple miles, she did very good. :]] I redid Sunbun's braids, and she was great! I am soooooooo ready for the tack store to open so I can get her bit! I am so ready to start backing her, and even more ready to take her to the shows! :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thursday, May 6, 2010 The farrier comes tomorrow, Thank God! She is flaring so bad, I hate that she's just now getting them done. I am so ready for my birthday so I can get my saddle and start backing Sunbun. I'm so excited! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Wednesday, May 12, 2010
Hello, all!
Guess what? It's moody mare month!
Yeap, Sunny's in season.
That explains her act up the other day.
Oh, yeah. Haven't discussed that.
Well, my aunt was out riding Sis, so the other's were put up. It seemed like a good time to hand walk Sunbun. I tacked her up, bit and all(she did great!) and we headed out. We got to the top of the pasture where Sis was being ridden, so ofcourse Sunny was being loud and such, but no big deal. Well, we starting going down the hill out of sight from Sis, and Sunny EXPLODED. She reared, then bucked, then just crow-hopped in place. :lol:
I just watched her until she finished, and then she walked calmly all the way back. Silly horse. :wink:
But, that's her first act-up since i've had her, so I most deff. can't complain.
I love my Sunbun.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunday, May 23, 2010 Grrr.... My horsie-life is filled with anger at the moment. I am SO ready to continue Sunny's training, but the stupid tack store is STILL moving after months, so I can't go get a new bit. Ive talked to them so I could set up a date to come get the bit, but after that, they won't answer the phone! It seems trivial, but it's been 6 months. :/// And to add, Sunny is flaring big-time on her right fore, and the farrier did absolutely nothing when he came out. I went to go look at her feet, and they looked the exact same. It's very frustrating. Anywho! Rant over. :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunday, May 30th, 2010 Ahhhh, Summer vacation.... My last day of Junior year was Tuesday, it's great. Now I have all summer to turn my unbroke, crazy TB into a riding horse! I'll keep you guys updated on how many hospital visits I end up with.  Anyways, yesterday I went to feed the horses, and I was in a big rush, so I just grabbed a brush and a hoof pick and went into Sun's stall and did a brief grooming job on her, untied. If you guys knew how she was in December, you would be wide-eyed at the fact that I can now pick her feet with her loose. She is still fidgity and tries to pull away if I hold her feet too long(don't know how the farrier deals with it) but she no longer bites my rear when i'm doing her fronts. XD Sometime this week i'm going to pony her on a trail, probably with Lex since they're dating. I keep telling her he's too old, but she won't listen. He's 22, she's 2. XD They sure are best friends, though. :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thursday, June 3, 2010 I went to the barn on Tuesday, Sunny was sweet as always. I put her on the crossties and groomed her. She actually cocked a foot when I was brushing her tail! XD She suprises me every day. What a sweet little girl she's becoming. I'm going to go ride Dixie today if the rain holds off. It's been about a week since I rode, I told myself i've gotta stay in shape or i'm gonna die when I start Sunbun. XP Mom is really excited about me riding her, I don't know why. Haha. But she did tell me she'd kill me if I got on her if no one was with me. Come on, like i'd do that.... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Tuesday, June 8, 2010 I went to the barn to feed today. I hopped on Dixie bareback and rode around the pasture once. She has made so much progress, all of my work is paying off. I've learned that she won't begin to jig and the like unless you try to speed her up when she's walking. Bareback wasn't the best time to figure that out. XP Anywho! I brushed Sunny's legs and picked her feet. Farrier comes next Friday.So, my birthday is tomorrow! We're short on funds, so I won't get my saddle until next week, but that's okay! I'll get my other suprises tomorrow from the boyfriend, including a helmet, breeches, gloves, boots, and a halfpad!  As soon as I get my saddle Sunny is going into intense training. Can't wait! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*Cool, keep us posted!*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Friday, June 11, 2010 Well, technically it's Saturday, but whatever. XP I went to the barn today, only planning to feed. But, my aunt-in-law's sister's daughter(haha) was there and wanted to ride, so I went with her since she's too young to go alone. Since the ride wasn't planned, I was in shorts. Not fun. My leg looks like it was put into a meatgrinder from the thorns and saddle sores. But, it was fun. Atleast someone rode with me, even if it was a ten year old. Haha. Sunny got brushed, and that was it for her today. I'm planning to change her feed, i'm really leaning toward Triple Crown Complete. I hope the feed store has it, I don't want to have to order it. Anywho! I'm supposed to go ride with my aunt next week, maybe i'll get to try out my new breeches and boots!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Wednesday, June 16, 2010 I went to the barn yesterday. Got caught in the rain. I oiled everyone's hooves and then ran a quick brush over Sunny. Today I am ordering my saddle and bridle, and Sunny's bit. Hopefully it will be here by early next week! I'm really excited, it'll feel so great to be in a saddle that actually fits me! Anywho! I'm also probably going to order Sunny's shots since she refused to get into the trailer for my aunt yesterday and missed her vet appointment. Crazy girl. XP I'm also going to take Sunbun to a family friend's house to use her roundpen, hopefully make some progress at liberty. We'll see!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Tuesday, June 22, 2010 My bit came in the mail yesterday! Yay! I'm gonna take it to the barn today and make sure it fits Sunny. Now i'm just *anxiously* waiting on my saddle to arrive. I can't imagine how great it's going to feel to ride in a saddle that's actually my size!  Anywho... Goodness, how time has flown. It feels like Sunbun just came home yesterday, a shaggy, crazy filly. But it's been seven months. Goshhh. She has come so far! But we still have a long way to go... Wish us luck. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Wednesday, June 23, 2010 Today was a great day at the barn. I took my new saddle out to try on Dixie, a mare I ride/train/etc. The horses had already finished eating their dinner, and I was tacking up Dixie. While I was getting stuff together, I kept hearing Sunny sigh. I walked out of Dixie's stall, and as I turned to wave bye to Sunbun, I didn't see her! She was laying down, sleeping. XP I went in and sat with her and rubbed her face for a bit, then went for a quick ride on Dixie. The saddle fit great! Super comfy. And the bit I ordered fit Sunny perfect! So, I had a great day. Love my baby. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Wednesday, June 30, 2010 I went to the barn yesterday. I brushed Sunny down and combed out her mane, and then /attempted/ to take some confo shots. They didn't turn out too well because Sun wouldn't stay still. XP I wanted to get out and ride, but my mom said if I would wait until this weekend, she and her boyfriend would go with me on a ride! Yay! It's great to have someone go with me. I hope the horses do well, Joey(my mom's beau) has never ridden. It should be interesting! Starting Saturday I'm staying at the barn for a few nights while my Aunt and Uncle are on vacation. Someone's gotta give the horses their breakfast! :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Wednesday, July 7, 2010 I attempted to pony Sunny from Lex today- epic fail. Lex acted a fool, and ruined Sunny's training session. But it's okay! Plenty of time to work on it.  Sunny's been doing well. Been doing alot of work on letting Sunny get used to the bit. She stills does a lot of chomping. Went on a good ride Saturday with Mom and Joey. It was fun, and the horses were decent acting.  Well, wish me luck with ponying! -crosses fingers-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Monday, July 26, 2010 Sheesh, I haven't written in a long time! So much has happened. The most interesting being that Sunny has a huge chunk of skin torn and hanging from her neck. We believe she did it on the fencing but we aren't entirely sure. She has it rinsed with water and Betadine, then has a cream applied, and gets an antibiotic in her feed daily. The vet said that the skin tag should dry up, but if it doesn't he'll have to cut it off. >.< She's been a good girl with it all, excluding the first day I saw her after it happened. I had been out of town so she hadn't been handled much in over a week, so when she started being fussed over, she fussed right back. Broke a lead, tried to kick me, and even bit me. But since then she's been a sweet girl and the wound is looking better. It happened one week ago exactly. I am taking her to a round pen soon to begin her real training. She needs a bit of a reminder about respect. I will update soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunday, August 8, 2010 Goodness, I have been bad about writing lately. I didn't go to the barn today because 1)Mom said it was too hot, and 2) Joe and Kim were going to feed before we got there. I'm going tomorrow, though, thankfully. Sunny has hives, I believe. On Wednesday they were all along her girth area and her chest, and on Friday there were a few on her neck and her rear. I think it's just the heat, but who knows...... On another note, I am so angry at myself. I had planned to get so much done with Sunny this summer, and school starts back on Tuesday. I have accomplished nothing. I guess I will just have to push my self extra hard this fall to get things done. She needs to lead better, needs to be backed, needs to trailer load better..... Speaking of, I actually did get her on the trailer twice last week. She ate her dinner in there, so I don't know how she's gonna do without motivation....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunday, August 29, 2010 Once again, I suck at remembering to write. Apologies. Well, I am going to the barn soon. I plan to ride Sista, hopefully for a few miles on a nice trail ride. Then I'll give everyone a bath, especially Sunny. She has white streaks all over her from sweat and they are impossible to brush off. I'm also going to bring my Western saddle back to the house to get it out of the tack room where it's serving zero purpose. Hopefully i'll be able to sell it. On another note- Sunny, being the injury-prone lunatic she is, has me extremely worried. She got kicked in the leg a week ago, and got a good little knick on her right front cannon. When I was at the barn Thursday she looked like she was favoring it when she was walking on the rocky area of the drive. Ugh. -_-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunday, September 5, 2010 I am going to the barn in a few hours. Sunny's combination boots fit her well, so I need to start making use of them. She has been very sweet the last two barn visits. No antsy feet while grooming, minimal pawing. Overall being a sweet girl. Let's hope today follows in those footsteps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

keep writing!!! I love hearing about her progress  And just wondering, how did you braid it so that it laid flat? Rosettes? plaits?running braid? I need to do it with Tess.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me, I always forget to write! :lol: I just did plain ol' working braids in her mane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ohk lol. i will try them with tess


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Tuesday, September 26, 2010

Thanks to PintoTess for reminding me to update! It's been too long. Well, I suppose the most important thing that has happened was that I have been "on" Sunny. I use quotations because I haven't been astride, but been across her back. She's taken my big butt around a 25 foot circle with no issues at all. The saddle even slipped at one point and she was totally chill. She is doing awesome. I am ordering her a new bit soon; she has already outgrown her old one. She's pushing 16 hands! Such a big girl. Well, I'll update soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh thats a big thing!! laying across her back well done  when do you think you could go astride on her ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

It depends on her. I am ordering her new bit soon, and once we get those cues down we'll start working on it. I'm hoping she'll be rideable, as in knows walk, trot, canter, stop, and back-up well, by the spring. But it all depends on how she's taking things and if I feel she is ready to progress. I'm also gonna have the vet take some X-rays of her to see if she is physically able to begin working.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awesome good work


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Tuesday, November 2, 2010

I went to the barn Sunday and yesterday, had to take some more feed. I've been upping Sunny's rations since winter is setting in. We just covered the windows and are about to refresh the stalls. Winter. -sigh- Sunny is already a giant poof. She got her winter coat so fast. I've been doing a lot of bit work lately, just letting her mouth it and such some more. I'd say she's mostly comfortable with it by now. A few more sessions and we'll probably start working on the cues. I can't wait until the spring when we start the actual "training". I'm gonna go tomorrow and probably do some bit work, maybe some lunging. Love my little girl. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rosebud4030 (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it's so cool that you are doing her training yourself. How did you learn all that?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks. I wouldn't say I necessarily "learned" it. I've just done lots of work with horses and thought I'd give training a try. :lol: In all seriousness, I observed trainers and such. And ofcourse my own personal experiences. This is my first time training, and it's pretty stressful at times. Actually, I just got a one-in-a-lifetime-chance for someone to put two weeks on Sunny for free, and I might accept it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*I trained Tess my self from 2 years old. Good luck with sunny *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunday, November 28, 2010

Have I ever mentioned that Sunny is the most accident prone horse in the world? Well, a few weeks ago my mom, brother, and I went on a trail ride, which meant that Sunny was left on the property alone. My options were to either leave her in her stall, or the paddock next to the barn. I didn't want her in her stall because I didn't want her to try to jump it, or somehow get out and get hurt on the equipment in the barn. So I put her in the paddock, which is partially fenced with barbed wire (it's a temporary pen, like where the horses are kept when the vet or farrier is coming, or if the pasture gate has to be kept open for something). So along we went on our ride. About and hour and a half later we got back, and when we got off my brother said, "What's wrong with Sunny's nose?" So I went to go look. Not only does she have barbed wire cuts along her nose, but also on her chest. -sigh- So those got cleaned, and thankfully healed up nicely. Yesterday I went to the barn and, guess what? She's got a huge chunk of fur missing from above her left eye. I swear, by the time she gets into the show ring she's gonna be ugly. She better be glad I love her. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahahah poor gurl  at least she is ok though


----------

